# pregnancy complications



## maudys (Jul 8, 2009)

I attended a seminar last fall taught by another CPC-H, who stated that if a pregnant patient comes in with a non-pregnancy related condition, and the physician does not state that the pregnancy is incidental, you should assign 648.93, followed by the condition.  Her rationale was that the pregnancy affects the treatment plan.  648.93 is a "nonobstetric"condition affecting management of pregnancy.  Our consultant does not agree.  Any input is appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 8, 2009)

This is the way the guidelines have you do it and it is correct.  Not everything will be 648.93 there are other 4th digits to use as well.  But the guidelines are clear that it is the providers responsibility to state that the condition being treated is not afftecting the management of the pregnancy.  What does you consultant give as a rationale?


----------

